# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  просьба помочь!!1

## Foreigner

Господа, помогите разобраться с проблемой! :(  С недавнего времени (неделю назад) появилась такая проблема. При включении стабилизатора (система запитана через стабилизатор) на мониторе появлялась надпись нет сигнала. Дальше производил загрузку, все работало нормально. Сейчас включаю стабилизатор, на экране ничего.запускаю систему, системник издает 1 сигнал, как и обычно, а монитор черный! Потом минуты через 3 изображение на мониторе появляется, но  нижняя часть монитора черная и прыгает. Постепенно изображение становится нормальным, дальше все работает нормально. Дальше, при переходе системы в режим ожидания, экран минут через 10 становится черным и помогает только перезагрузка. Если на компе работают, то все работает нормально! В чем проблема? Моник накрылся? Система работала стабильно 3 года!
С уважением,

----------


## Foreigner

Был один нормальный  компьютерный форум на чипе, где ребята всегда старались помочь, да и тот редакции журнала чем-то не угодил, закрыли!!! А здесь одно название!!! :(

----------


## Cheechako

> здесь одно название...


Круглосуточно - тем более в праздники - работает только служба техподдержки ;)
Если монитор ЖК, то проблема скорее в видеокарте, если ЭЛТ - возможны варианты. Кроме того, "стабилизатор" - это именно _стабилизатор_ (как пример), или UPS, или какой-нибудь "сетевой фильтр"?

----------


## Foreigner

Монитор жк, стоит именно стабилизатор. Для запуска устраиваю танцы с бубном. С первого раза на монике может вообще ничего не появиться. СО второго раза появляется прыгающее изображение , пол экрана черная полоса, потом это постепенно все проходит и дальше пк работает без вопросов. Старенькая карта есть, но достать ее мешает елка. :(
ЗЫ: Спасибо за ответ. :)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...стоит именно стабилизатор...


 Для успокоения совести и проверки стабилизатора :) можно попробовать включиться в сеть "напрямую" (всё-таки быстрее, чем разбирать компьютер).

----------

